# Schriften verändern in Corel PaintShop Pro X7



## Nasgul (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo!

Also ich habe ja schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschreiben wegen Grafiken usw. Da nun der Mann wo ich die TShirts machen will gemeint habe er arbeite mit dem Programm Corel DRAW X6. 

Hab mir mal dann eine Testversion geholt vom Corel PaintShop Pro X7 (oder is das schlecht nun sollte ich doch eher Draw besorgen?

Mein grosses Problem ist nur ich habe meine Grafik dort drinnen beaarbeitet was passt aber ich kann die Schrift nicht so bearbeiten wie ich will.

Also ich schreibe nun einen Text wie Kniebluter. Würde diese eben dann gerne wie im Adobe einfach mit einer anderen Art formatieren. also entweder Linsenform oder Fischaugeneffekt, oder Torbogen. Das finde ich alles leider nicht in dem Programm. Was ich gefunden habe war Kontur und Füllung nur leider.

Bin ah bisserl am Verzweifeln grad mit dem ganzen.

Hoffe da könnt Ihr Abhilfe schaffen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,
also Paintshop Pro ist wie Photoshop (Bildbearbeitungsprogramm) und Corel Draw wie Illustrator (Grafikprogramm).
Das ist wie mit den Äpfeln und Birnen .
Grundsätzlich erstellst du deine Grafiken immer mittels Vektoren, dafür sind Bildbearbeitungsprogramme weniger geeignet.
Am besten ist es du erstellst deine Grafik mit den Beinen in einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, da hier die Ausgangsdatenbasis Pixel sind,
dann importierst du dieses in dein Grafikprogramm und fügst deine Schrift hinzu.
In CorelDraw kannst du dann deine Schrift mit dem Werkzeug „Hülle Schriftverzerrung“ die Schrift in die gewünschte Form bringen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (12. Februar 2015)

ok also wenn ich das nun so richtig interpretiere meinst du es so in etwa oder:

Meine 2 Bilder erstelle ich im Adobe Photoshop

in welchen Format soll ich das dann abspeichern um es im Corel zu importieren? psd wäre ja das Format fürn Adobe. Oder in jpeg? Doch da habe ich ja dann Verluste oder?

Dann importiere ich das gespeicherte Bild  in Corel und schreibe meinen Text drauf und bearbeite ihn dann?

In was dann am besten wieder abspeichern?

Tut mir leid, dass ich so viel Fragen muß, aber danke das ihr so nett seit und toll antwortet. Hilft mir ungemein viel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ja so meine ich das. In Illustrator könntest du mit auch mit PSD weiterarbeiten.
Soviel ich weiß ging das mal mit älteren PS-Versionen. kannst ja mal versuchen dei PSD zu importieren ansonsten verwende TIFF.
Hier bitte keine Alphakanäle und Ebenen mit abspeichern. Auch hier bitte die Kompression nicht verwenden.

Als Endausgabeformat verwendet man normalerweise PDF. Wie hier aber die Ausgabeprofil sein müssen muss dir dein Weiterverarbeiter sagen oder welches Format er haben will.

Grüße


----------



## Nasgul (15. Februar 2015)

Also es tut mr leid, dass ich mich abermals zu Wort melden muß. Also leider erstens importieren der psd Datei geht gar net, da bekomme ich ständig Fehlermeldug. Konnte es als jpg abspeichern und dann öffnen im CorelDraw Grafik X7.
Nur leider die Option für die schrift finde ich partu net. Also kann den Text schreiben kann auch Konturen usw. Doch dieses "Hülle Schriftverzerrung" find ich net. bitte wo is die genau?

Anbei hab ich dir nen schnappschuss vom Programm hinterlegt.

Ja die Frage ist es besser die Kniebilder dann ehr aus dem Adobe in Tiff als in jpg zu speichern um es dann im corel zu öffnen? Auch noch die Frage den Hintergrund freistellen geht das auch hier dann? Weil soll ja auf ein weisses Leiberl dann?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. Februar 2015)

Hi,
da ich leider kein CorelDraw habe, habe ich dir mal ein Tutorial auf Youtube rausgesucht:






Da JPEG immer ein Kommpressionsverfahren anwendet und sich dieses nicht ausschalten lässt wäre das Tiff besser geeignet.
In CorelDraw kannst du dein Bild nicht freistellen. Das müsstest du weiterhin in PS machen. Welche Grafikdateien mit Alphakanal jetzt CorelDraw unterstützt weiß ich nicht.
Eventuell kann CD auch das Tiff mit Alphakanal lesen.
Normalerweise ist es nicht notwenig einen weißen Bereich freizustellen, wenn dieser auch wirklich weiß ist, wenn man den drucken will. Da weiß ja die Papierfarbe ist.
Im T-Shirtdruck kann man aber glaube ich auch weiß drucken. Hier wäre dann eben zu klären ob du den Hintergrund wirklich entfernen musst.

Grüße,
Jan


----------

